# Cuidado con PAYPAL y con el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de



## asqueado (20 Abr 2017)

Cuidado con Paypal y el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de

AVISO A NAVEGANTES

Me voy haciendo poco a poco con medallas de cobre, que voy comprando para repartirlas posteriormente entre mis nietos, y asi intento familiarizarlos con la numismatica y el coleccionismo.
Pues bien el pasado dia 16 de Febrero le realice una compra de 6 piezas de cobre al vendedor aleman Aurinum.de, por un importe de 28,41 euros incluido envio, el cual pague por tarjeta a traves de paypal.
Pasados unos dias me intereso por el numero de seguimiento para llevar el mismo a traves de internet y me dice RB628812734DE compruebo el mismo en el Deutsche Post y me indica que fue entregado el pasado dia 24 de Febrero.
Van pasando los dias comprobando el mismo y observo de que no tiene salida hacia el pais de destino, ni la entrada pagina de correos española. Le habia comprado a este vendedor 2 veces anteriormente otras medallas de cobre y sobre el mes me llegaban. A los 40 dias me pongo en contacto con ellos y le comunico el problema de que aun no he recibido sus articulos.
A los 50 dias aproximadamente comienzo a reclamarle el importe de dicha compra porque veia que lo mas seguro era que el envio se habia perdido y que podian comprobar de que no habia recibido nada. Sus correos del Sr. Andrè Buchlod eran excusas continuas. Ya cansado de que pasaran los dias y que no tenia ni el dinero, ni las medallas, ni noticias suyas, decido abrir una disputa en Paypal, explicando todo lo sucedido, ante la falta de entendimiento con el vendedor, la elevo a reclamacion y me he quedado fascinado con el correo que me han puesto Paypal que es lo siguiente:

*service@paypal.com <service@paypal.com>
12:21 (hace 6 horas)


Estimado(a) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
El vendedor ha proporcionado la información de seguimiento del envío en respuesta a su reclamación. Hemos usado el servicio de seguimiento por Internet de la empresa de mensajería y hemos observado que confirma la entrega de los artículos. Como consecuencia, este caso se ha cerrado. Estamos satisfechos de haber podido ayudarle a resolver este problema. 
Detalles de la transacción
Número de caso: PP-005-715-307-415
Nombre del vendedor: Aurinum - Andre Buchloh
Correo electrónico del vendedor: info@aurinum.de
Id. de transacción del vendedor: 1M844427CL257715B
Fecha de la transacción: 16 de febrero de 2017
Importe de la transacción: -28,41 EUR
Id. de su transacción: 62Y35112LW415164C
Para obtener más información sobre la revisión y resolución de las reclamaciones, consulte las Condiciones de uso de PayPal que aceptó al crear su cuenta PayPal. Solo tiene que hacer clic en Acuerdos legales en la parte inferior de cualquier página de PayPal.
Nota: Para su comodidad, los registros de todos los casos se conservan en el Centro de resoluciones. 
Atentamente,
PayPal


Y le contesto

*

*PUES BIEN: le pregunto en que me han podido ayudar, porque estoy igual que antes, desde hace mas de dos meses sabia el numero del envio, pero llevo 64 dias que no he recibido los articulos y por lo tanto ni tengo dinero, ni el articulo. Entonces cierran ustedes el caso y el vendedor no me devuelve el dinero, es decir con dar un numero de referencia de entrega con eso basta, pero porque no se meten en la pagina web de correos y comprobaran que no he recibido nada. Para que sirve tanta propaganda de si se paga a traves de paypal de que si no se recibe el articulo o es distinto lo comprado se devuelve el importe. Menos mal que es poco dinero, que son 28,41 euros, pero son mios y yo le llamo a eso un ROBO y ESTAFA, por parte del vendedor y vuestro apoyo al mismo. Desde este momento no cuenten conmigo mas, que mas da si se realiza una transferencia bancaria o que pago sea a traves de paypal, si el vendedor es un SINVERGUENZA Y LADRON, En fin ustedes mismos, desde luego la propaganda que voy hacerle no va a ser buena, ya habia leido problemas con el uso de Paypal, pero yo afortunadamente nunca habia tenido ningun problema en el sentido de que si no me llegaba un articulo el vendedor en 2 0 3 ocasiones que me ha pasado me lo ha devuelto, pero ahora me ha tocado a mi. Torres mas altas han caido, no sigan ESTAFANDO a mas personas con tantas mentiras.- Ahora el Vendedor reclamara a correos aleman dicho envio como no entregado y ganara doblemente el importe. SINVERGUENZAS, que no piense que le voy a seguir comprandole.

Perdonad por el tocho, pero expongo lo que me ha sucedido, sobre posibles compradores a este individuo y la forma de pagar, porque cada dia hay menos formalidad en todos los aspectos y no hay ni dignidad ni vergüenza .*


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2017)

Si lo ha mandado al Deutsche Post no es problema del vendedor, es problema de Deutsche Post o de Correos que te lo han robado en Deutsche Post o Correos y el número de Deutsche Post, debe valer también en correos, he comprado en China y el mismo número de seguimiento vale en Correos España.


----------



## Lego (20 Abr 2017)

de las docenas de compras que he hechoen ebay,sólo he tenidoproblemas con dos alemanes.

Uno de ellos me quiso colocar un objetivo de cámara "nuevo", que tenía el anillo de foco con más holguras que el cerebro de Zetaparo. Pagué por paypal y me devolvieron el dinero.

El otro me colocó un proyector de 8mm también "en perfecto estado" que no valía para nada. Este me hizo pagar por transferencia y me tuve que comer el marrón, 200€.

ojo, pues, con los seres de luz.


----------



## conde84 (20 Abr 2017)

Con los vendedores grandes hemos topado, son ''intocables''


----------



## workforfood (20 Abr 2017)

He metido los datos en esta página y dice:

RB628812734DE
Deutsche Post Mail
+49 (0) 180 2 000221

Ship date
20170224

In Transit

Feb 24, 2017
12:00 am
Die Sendung wurde am 24.02.2017 eingeliefert.Deutsche Post Mail

Track order status - AfterShip - RB628812734DE


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Abr 2017)

paypal sirve cada vez para menos...


----------



## Señor Calopez (20 Abr 2017)

Yo creo que el algoritmo de reclamaciones de paypal es tal que así:

1) No se ha recibido el artículo --> ¿Hay número de seguimiento? --> NO --> indemnización al comprador

2) No se ha recibido el artículo --> ¿Hay número de seguimiento? --> SI --> 
2.1) ¿Se ha entregado la mercancía? --> SI --> CASO CERRADO A FAVOR DEL VENDEDOR.
2.2) ¿Se ha entregado la mercancía? --> NO --> RECLAMEN AL SERVICIO POSTAL


----------



## asqueado (20 Abr 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Si lo ha mandado al Deutsche Post no es problema del vendedor, es problema de Deutsche Post o de Correos que te lo han robado en Deutsche Post o Correos y el número de Deutsche Post, debe valer también en correos, he comprado en China y el mismo número de seguimiento vale en Correos España.



Si ya se que sirve el mismo numero alli que aqui, no es la primera vez que compro fuera y menos en Alemania, yo tengo un vendedor magnifico para mas señas español a quien le compro desde hace muchos años y nunca he tenido problemas, y es rapido y en 10-12 dias tengo el articulo en casa

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 18:18 ----------




Lego dijo:


> de las docenas de compras que he hechoen ebay,sólo he tenidoproblemas con dos alemanes.
> 
> Uno de ellos me quiso colocar un objetivo de cámara "nuevo", que tenía el anillo de foco con más holguras que el cerebro de Zetaparo. Pagué por paypal y me devolvieron el dinero.
> 
> ...



Si yo he tenido tambien 2 o 3 problemas con algunos vendedores, que han reconocido la perdida o el estar roto y me han devuelto el importe sin problemas

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 18:19 ----------




conde84 dijo:


> PayPal es sabido que a los vendedores con gran volumen siempre les da la razón aunque no la tengan, ya se han dado varios casos de este tipo,el vendedor da mucho dinero a PayPal debido a las comisiones y PayPal le ''cuida'' bien.



Pues quizas lleves razon, conmigo que no cuenten mas pero torres mas altas han caido, que asco

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 18:21 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> He metido los datos en esta página y dice:
> 
> RB628812734DE
> Deutsche Post Mail
> ...



Si te da los mismos datos que a mi y en la pagina web de correos de aqui no sale nada de llegar al pais

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 18:23 ----------




Kicker Casillas dijo:


> Yo creo que el algoritmo de reclamaciones de paypal es tal que así:
> 
> 1) No se ha recibido el artículo --> ¿Hay número de seguimiento? --> NO --> indemnización al comprador
> 
> ...



Pero en este caso quien tiene que reclamar al servicio postal es el vendedor, que va a salir ganando en la reclamacion que haga, paypal le da la razon a el, pues su capa todo lo tapa, a partir de ahora va a ser lo que le de la gana


----------



## Antonio Juarez (20 Abr 2017)

Yo he comprado monedas de plata varias veces en Aurinum y no he tenido ningún problema, todo correcto y en pocos días en mi casa.


----------



## asqueado (20 Abr 2017)

Antonio Juarez dijo:


> Yo he comprado monedas de plata varias veces en Aurinum y no he tenido ningún problema, todo correcto y en pocos días en mi casa.



Yo tambien he recibido de el en un par de ocasiones el articulo, pero este individuo creo que se las sabe ya todas en cuanto reclamas algo que no has recibido porque diciendo que lo ha enviado y da el numero del envio se lava las manos. Me parece una cosa muy curiosa y es que el para ganar mas dineros hace los envios certificados con la nomenclatura diferente, sus envios empieza por las letras RB, y tardan 1 mes o algo mas y sin embargo otros vendedores como al que le suelo comprar alli, empieza por la letra RE


Número de envío: RE712119240DE
Fechas	Estados
08/03/2017	Admitido
09/03/2017	Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen
11/03/2017	Llegada a la Oficina Internacional de destino
11/03/2017	Salida de envío de oficina de cambio destino
14/03/2017	En proceso de entrega
14/03/2017	Entregado

NOTA: Para obtener información sobre los estados, sitúe el cursor sobre cada estado

tardan 6 dias y valen mucho menos que los de el.


----------



## Mitsou (20 Abr 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Si lo ha mandado al Deutsche Post no es problema del vendedor, es problema de Deutsche Post o de Correos que te lo han robado en Deutsche Post o Correos y el número de Deutsche Post, debe valer también en correos, he comprado en China y el mismo número de seguimiento vale en Correos España.



Cómo no va a ser problema del vendedor, es quien ha pagado el envío y quien puede reclamar


----------



## Chondrite (20 Abr 2017)

Es facil putear a un vendedor de ebay.
Te abres cariar cuentas y pujas cualquier cosa hasta 10.000 euros.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Abr 2017)

Yo tuve un caso parecido con un listillo que vendia telefonos Xiaomi muy baratos, hubo miles de afectados porque salio en un canal de chollos de Telegram

El chino dio un numero de seguimiento que para colmo salia como entregado en españa el mismo dia en que lo entregó.

en aquel caso, consultando en 17track se veia que el envio se habia enviado el dia anterior de hacer el pedido, los timadores tienen acceso a alguna base de datos de numeros de tracking.

Respondimos a Paypal diciendo que era imposible que aquel codigo fuera de mi envio porque se habia enviado el dia anterior, 24 horas despues teniamos el dinero devuelto pero este caso era un cantazo, a las pocas horas de hacer el pedido ya nos llamaron de paypal por que lo habian detectado como fraude, ya estaban con la mosca.

En tu caso yo le diria a Paypal que aunque el vendedor haya dado un numero de tracking,* no ha aportado prueba alguna de que ese numero de tracking sea tuyo y no de otra persona*, que dicho numero de tracking no aparece registrado en el sistema de correos español, que tampoco aparece en 17track.net, en definitiva, que no corresponde a un envio a tu persona, que debe ser un envio a otra persona diferente.

En definitiva si insistes en la reclamacion tienes posibilidades de ganarla


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (20 Abr 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Cuidado con Paypal y el vendedor aleman AURINUM.de
> 
> AVISO A NAVEGANTES
> 
> ...




Hola Asqueado, ese tal Andre es un tipo q no me da mucha fiabilidad. Allá por el 2013 le hice una compra y tdo bien. Le volví hacer otra y me la fraccionó, después de varios correos ya ni los contestaba, el envío tardó algo así como tres meses creo recordar. Vamos, q me las hizo pasar canutas. 
No le he vuelto a comprar ni le compraré. 

Suerte


----------



## asqueado (20 Abr 2017)

Chondrite dijo:


> Es facil putear a un vendedor de ebay.
> Te abres cariar cuentas y pujas cualquier cosa hasta 10.000 euros.



Gracias pero no quiero ponerme a su altura, de estos SINVERGUENZAS E HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, el boca a boca es lo mejor que hay, el informar de lo sucedido les hace mas daño porque lo ven mas gente, luego como en la viña del señor que hay de todo, pues seguiran comprando, al fin y al cabo no ha sido una cantidad muy elevada, pero me indigna el hecho, y que me duele que no tengo ni el dinero ni el articulo, algunos seguiran comprando y cuando les pase algo parecido y con cantidades mas grandes se acordaran. Todos los vendedores no son iguales, como he dicho anteriormente he ido comprando algunas medallas de cobre y encontre un vendedor en USA que le he ido comprando en los ultimos 6 meses sucesivamente a golpe de 6 medallas en cada envio y tres veces mas barato que este aleman, el importe de las 6 monedas con el envio nunca rebasaba los 20 euros para que no tuviera problemas con aduana, al rebasar los 22 euros maximo y me enviaba la compra en el mismo dia y si no al dia siguiente lo maximo, no como el aleman que tardaban 8 o 10 dias y ademas comprobar que se maneja con dineros por la ventas que pone que aun ni han salido al mercado y falta casi un mes para ello,

jbukoskijonnie | eBay


Consultarle el costo del envio de varios articulos, y en envio a España de 6 onzas vale un importe aproximado de 6 euros por USPS con una entrega de entre 8 a 10 dias y nunca he tenido ningun problema de vendedor y de aduana.
UA361574195US
UA359019566US
LJ927548577US
LJ919120225US
LJ919688498US
LJ919950850US
LJ922331511US
LJ923346150US
LJ925069729US

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 20:45 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> Yo tuve un caso parecido con un listillo que vendia telefonos Xiaomi muy baratos, hubo miles de afectados porque salio en un canal de chollos de Telegram
> 
> El chino dio un numero de seguimiento que para colmo salia como entregado en españa el mismo dia en que lo entregó.
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero tanto al vendedor como a Paypal se lo he explicado por activa y pasiva un monton de veces, desde un principio, al vendedor le entraba por un oido y le salia por el otro, por eso abri primero el caso de disputa en Paypal y luego posteriormente la de reclamacion, el vendedor en sus 13, pensaba que no iba a tener ningun problema en el abono y ademas la cantidad es ridicula, pero me ha sorprendido mucho que por el simple motivo de darme un numero de seguimiento le halla dado la razon Paypal al vendedor, que mirasen tanto en la pagina de correos aleman como en la española que yo no habia recibido nada. Otra cosa mas como Paypal ha cerrado el caso, ya no puedo abrir uno nuevo por el motivo, le ha contestado en el mismo correo que he recibido de paypal todo lo que he expuesto. En fin conmigo desde luego no van a seguir haciendo negocio, aparte que el CABRON me cobro la comision de Paypal

Bestelldetails zu xxxxxxxxxx vom 16.02.2017 16:18:27

Artikel	Anzahl	Einzelpreis	Gesamtpreis
1 Unze Copper Round Bullion not Bits 999,99 AVDP
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
1 Unze Copper Round Gates of Doom 999,99 AVDP
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
1 Unze Copper Round Guy Harvey designed Blue Marlin 999,99 AVDP
1	
3,98 €
3,98 €
1 Unze Copper Round Planes and Tanks 999,99 AVDP
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
1 Unze Copper Round The Silver Kruger African Leopard 999,99 AVDP
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
1 Unzen Copper Round Argyraspides 999,99
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
1 Unzen Copper Round Never Trust Government 999,99
1	
2,98 €
2,98 €
DHL - EU Versand	1	
6,00 €
6,00 €
PayPal-Gebühren +2.50%	1	
0,55 €
0,55 €
inkl. 19% USt.: 4,54 €
Gesamtsumme Brutto: 28,41 €

::::::::

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 20:48 ----------




ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Hola Asqueado, ese tal Andre es un tipo q no me da mucha fiabilidad. Allá por el 2013 le hice una compra y tdo bien. Le volví hacer otra y me la fraccionó, después de varios correos ya ni los contestaba, el envío tardó algo así como tres meses creo recordar. Vamos, q me las hizo pasar canutas.
> No le he vuelto a comprar ni le compraré.
> 
> Suerte



Gracias, tuvistes que pasar tambien un calvario grande, tu sabes porque te fracciono la segunda compra porque no tenia las monedas ya he dicho que este individuo vende sin tener existencias cobrando antes por supuesto y hasta que no recibe la mercancia al cabo de mas de un mes y mientras que te la envia y te llego no me extraña que te dardara tres meses


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2017)

Bueno acabo de terminar de hablar por telefono con los de paypal, y no se si reirme o llorar, me dicen que han comprobado como el vendedor le han dado un numero de referencia y han comprobado en la pagina de correos alemana como se ha entregado el paquete, que ellos son intermediarios entre vendedor y comprador y que no pueden detraer de la cuenta del vendedor esa cantidad porque los datos son correctos, que es problema postal, que algun dia de estos recibire el paquete:XX::XX: que me ponga en contacto con el vendedor:XX::XX:, aqui le hago un inciso y le digo que me esta toreando:::: y que a las malas que presente denuncia en comisaria aun cuando lo tengo muy dificil, me dice que si he mirado bien en el buzon por si tengo algun resguardo de entrega :XX::XX::XX:, le contesto que si ha mirado en la pagina web de correos española donde no consta ni el numero:::: le pregunto que entonces que pasa con su propaganda de que si no se recibie un articulo o es diferente se abona el importe, bueno si pero este no es el caso porque el vendedor le ha enviado el articulo, :::: vamos de circo.


----------



## workforfood (21 Abr 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno acabo de terminar de hablar por telefono con los de paypal, y no se si reirme o llorar, me dicen que han comprobado como el vendedor le han dado un numero de referencia y han comprobado en la pagina de correos alemana como se ha entregado el paquete, que ellos son intermediarios entre vendedor y comprador y que no pueden detraer de la cuenta del vendedor esa cantidad porque los datos son correctos, que es problema postal, que algun dia de estos recibire el paquete:XX::XX: que me ponga en contacto con el vendedor:XX::XX:, aqui le hago un inciso y le digo que me esta toreando:::: y que a las malas que presente denuncia en comisaria aun cuando lo tengo muy dificil, me dice que si he mirado bien en el buzon por si tengo algun resguardo de entrega :XX::XX::XX:, le contesto que si ha mirado en la pagina web de correos española donde no consta ni el numero:::: le pregunto que entonces que pasa con su propaganda de que si no se recibie un articulo o es diferente se abona el importe, bueno si pero este no es el caso porque el vendedor le ha enviado el articulo, :::: vamos de circo.



A lo mejor te llega dentro de unos días. En la página consultada pone en tránsito. O sea que todavía puede que lo recibas.


----------



## euriborfree (21 Abr 2017)

insiste, ¿el vendedor ha demostrado que el codigo en cuestion pertenece a TU envio? Ha dado un numero, si, ¿pero como sabemos que no se lo ha enviado a si mismo?

La cuestion no es si el codigo indica que "algo" ha sido entregado " en algun lugar", el vendedor tiene que demostrar que ese numero de envio es tuyo y no de otro comprador

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 09:46 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> A lo mejor te llega dentro de unos días. En la página consultada pone en tránsito. O sea que todavía puede que lo recibas.



En que pagina lo has mirado? yo en las que mire no salia, siempre viene bien conocer mas paginas de rastreo.


----------



## workforfood (21 Abr 2017)

euriborfree dijo:


> insiste, ¿el vendedor ha demostrado que el codigo en cuestion pertenece a TU envio? Ha dado un numero, si, ¿pero como sabemos que no se lo ha enviado a si mismo?
> 
> La cuestion no es si el codigo indica que "algo" ha sido entregado " en algun lugar", el vendedor tiene que demostrar que ese numero de envio es tuyo y no de otro comprador
> 
> ...



Track order status - AfterShip - RB628812734DE

Es que además de poner el código hay que poner la fecha.

Si le han dicho que otra gente ha comprado a ese tío y le ha tardado meses en llegar lo pedido y en la página sale como registrado y en tránsito no sé que problema hay. Vete a saber como se mandan esos paquetes.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 09:54 ----------

Por cierto este tema debería estar en Consumo Responsable.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (21 Abr 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Yo tambien he recibido de el en un par de ocasiones el articulo, pero este individuo creo que se las sabe ya todas en cuanto reclamas algo que no has recibido porque diciendo que lo ha enviado y da el numero del envio se lava las manos. Me parece una cosa muy curiosa y es que el para ganar mas dineros hace los envios certificados con la nomenclatura diferente, sus envios empieza por las letras RB, y tardan 1 mes o algo mas y sin embargo otros vendedores como al que le suelo comprar alli, empieza por la letra RE
> 
> 
> Número de envío: RE712119240DE
> ...



Buenos días Sr Asqueado, podría indicar cuál es el vendedor al que se refiere?. El de las entregas más rápidas desde Alemania ...

Por otra parte yo también he sufrido a aurinum con sus largas entregas y estoy buscando a alguien más fiable.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Angelillo23 (21 Abr 2017)

Pues ojo, que yo también he tenido problemas con el, eh!

Había comprado en numerosas ocasiones sin problemas, pero hice un pedido mas o menos a primeros de marzo y todo problemas:

No me llegaba el justificante como de costumbre, solo el de paypal. Luego hubo un problema con los precios que me habian puesto. Tras un intercambio de correos en un horrible ingles (para que luego digan de nosotros!), me cancelo el pedido e hice otro nuevo, ya que yo no estaba de acuerdo en los precios.

Para intentar contentarme un poco por la perdida de tiempo, me "regaló" una onza extra en mi pedido (que nunca llegó) y aun estoy pendiente que me devuelva el dinero de mi primer pedido (~300€)

Al final, dos pedidos, uno cancelado, el otro no se corresponde con la factura, dos seguimientos, devoluciones pendientes...

Todo muy lioso y numerosos problemas.... Yo lo que tengo claro es que en estos temas no me la juego y que ya no me inspiran confianza.


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> A lo mejor te llega dentro de unos días. En la página consultada pone en tránsito. O sea que todavía puede que lo recibas.



Bueno no puedo decir de esta agua no bebere, pero a mi me extraña, nunca jamas me ha tardado tanto un envio y mira si yo he comprado cosas, ya no tanto, por curiosidad me he metido en la red y he encontrado un monton de gente que ha tenido problemas con ellos, el problema de todo esto es que no tenemos seguridad ninguna, vendedor que te pone la caña de pescar y en el segundo o tercer pedido te la juega, menos mal que mis compras eran ridiculas, pero jode que se queden con tu dinero, afortunadamente hoy se puede denunciar publicamente, pero cuantos casos conocemos que halla hecho barbaridad con los compradores

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 11:27 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> insiste, ¿el vendedor ha demostrado que el codigo en cuestion pertenece a TU envio? Ha dado un numero, si, ¿pero como sabemos que no se lo ha enviado a si mismo?
> 
> La cuestion no es si el codigo indica que "algo" ha sido entregado " en algun lugar", el vendedor tiene que demostrar que ese numero de envio es tuyo y no de otro comprador
> 
> ...



Gracias por todo, he estado hablando con estos irresponsables de Paypal un buen rato, y nada por mucho que le explico y le expongo pasan de todo, se lo he dicho muy clarito, ellos se escudan de como le ha facilitado un numero de seguimiento y han comprobado su envio lo dan por bueno y no quieren saber nada mas, les he dicho que conmigo esperen sentados porque de pie se van a cansa, no vuelvo hacer una operacion mas en paypal en mi vida.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 11:31 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Track order status - AfterShip - RB628812734DE
> 
> Es que además de poner el código hay que poner la fecha.
> 
> ...



Lo de en transito no lo he visto en ningun lado

Deutsche Post | Brief | Sendungsstatus

claro hay que poner el numero del envio RB628812734DE y la fecha 24 de Febrero, pero a mi no me sale nada de en transito.
Eso vete a saber como mandar algunos vendedores los paquetes por el hecho de ganar mas dinero, pero eso no es normal, se sale de la logica.
No lo he puesto en consumo responsable porque aqui en este subforo se trata mas sobre compras en inversiones


----------



## Visrul (21 Abr 2017)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Por otra parte yo también he sufrido a aurinum con sus largas entregas y estoy buscando a alguien más fiable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Mi experiencia con Aurinum de hace varios años se resume en una única palabra: *desastre*
Hace años le hacía uno o dos pedidos al año y que yo recuerde nunca hubo alguna en que no hubiese un retraso en el envío increíble (creo que el que me llego más rápido fue en un mes y pico y el mas largo en 2 meses. ¡Ojo!, hablo desde el momento en que según ellos se realizaba el envío). Curiosamente algunos los realizaba en domingo y dándome el número de seguimiento y todo :8: (supongo que será en algún tipo de buzón especial)
Además tuve problemas considerables ya que me llegaron envíos que decían que habían comprobado y me mandaban piezas de menos o erróneas. :: Lamentable, vamos. 
Si que descubrí que si enviabas directamente correos al correo personal del dueño, los temas se agilizaban notablemente. El personal que te atiende en el info@... o similar pasaba como de la mierda... Es más, sospecho que muchos de los errores de piezas erróneas o cambiadas puede que fuesen adrede (vamos, que alguien en el servicio de ventas estaba sacando tajada). Creo que tengo el correo de Herr Bulloch (creo que ese era su nombre) todavía por ahí por si alguien lo necesita.
¿Cuál fué la solución?. Una muy fácil llamada Necho (alias "eldorado"). Joer, descubrí un mundo sin preocupaciones en los envíos y sin sufrimiento constante y movidas (y con record mundial de envío realizado el lunes y el viernes en casa); que si había una pequeña diferencia de precio con Aurinum sólo por el tiempo ganado y mi salud ya merecía la pena (y ojo, que ahora bastantes veces es más barato Necho que el otro). Y oiga, además te atienden en "cristiano", que ya es la guinda... . Menciono que no tengo comisión de él ni soy un troll suyo (para los malpensados )
La única desventaja de la tienda que menciono del conforero puede que sea que no tiene tanta variedad como el otro pero en los últimos meses me parece que está aumentando su oferta considerablemente. (A ver si consigue las cisnes de la Perth ... :fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2017)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Buenos días Sr Asqueado, podría indicar cuál es el vendedor al que se refiere?. El de las entregas más rápidas desde Alemania ...
> 
> Por otra parte yo también he sufrido a aurinum con sus largas entregas y estoy buscando a alguien más fiable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Buenas tardes Sr. Gagarin, es un forero que conozco hace bastante tiempo, nunca he tenido ningun problema con el, le he comprado con toda confianza, vende sus articulos en el hilo de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III) de este subforo y se llama necho tiene una pagina web El Dorado Coins

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 12:22 ----------




Angelillo23 dijo:


> Pues ojo, que yo también he tenido problemas con el, eh!
> 
> Había comprado en numerosas ocasiones sin problemas, pero hice un pedido mas o menos a primeros de marzo y todo problemas:
> 
> ...




Lo siento mucho, es que si de aqui me llevo tanto y del otro otro tanto, pero cuando tenemos estos casos porque no ponemos en los foros todos estos problemas que tenemos para decirle adios a estos vendedores impresentable y que nadie les compre y sigan teniendo estos problemas, luego si existen ellos se los has buscado


----------



## euriborfree (21 Abr 2017)

tu dices que figura como entregado, pero por lo que estoy viendo en el link de Deutsche post, no indica que haya sido entregadoal destinatario, sino entregado a la oficina de origen y por tanto esta en transito.

Esto es solo una demora, tendras que esperar un poco mas y vigilar que no se pase el plazo para reclamar.

Te toca esperar


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2017)

Visrul dijo:


> Mi experiencia con Aurinum de hace varios años se resume en una única palabra: *desastre*
> Hace años le hacía uno o dos pedidos al año y que yo recuerde nunca hubo alguna en que no hubiese un retraso en el envío increíble (creo que el que me llego más rápido fue en un mes y pico y el mas largo en 2 meses. ¡Ojo!, hablo desde el momento en que según ellos se realizaba el envío). Curiosamente algunos los realizaba en domingo y dándome el número de seguimiento y todo :8: (supongo que será en algún tipo de buzón especial)
> Además tuve problemas considerables ya que me llegaron envíos que decían que habían comprobado y me mandaban piezas de menos o erróneas. :: Lamentable, vamos.
> Si que descubrí que si enviabas directamente correos al correo personal del dueño, los temas se agilizaban notablemente. El personal que te atiende en el info@... o similar pasaba como de la mierda... Es más, sospecho que muchos de los errores de piezas erróneas o cambiadas puede que fuesen adrede (vamos, que alguien en el servicio de ventas estaba sacando tajada). Creo que tengo el correo de Herr Bulloch (creo que ese era su nombre) todavía por ahí por si alguien lo necesita.
> ...



Gracias amigo por tu opinion, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo con relacion al conforero necho y su pagina de venta, y tampoco me llevo comisiones, ni nada, la tranquilidad vale mucho. Yo le compro a necho con bastante frecuencia las colecciones que tengo abiertas desde hace tiempo, kokas,canguros, koalas, pandas, britanias, ruanda, somalia y alguna que otra mas, pero cuando me gusta algo que veo en la red y el no la tiene me pongo en contacto con el y le digo si me la puede proporcionar y que me de precio, asi lo hace y llegamos a un acuerdo siendo satisfactorio para ambos, cuando tiene todo el pedido de monedas que le he solicitado, pues me manda el importe para que se lo abone, y al dia siguiente recibo un correo informandome del numero del envio, a los pocos dia en casa. Asi da gusto comprar, con confianza. Yo a estos de Aurinum lo he visto que en Ebay tienen un monton de votos negativos, y cuantos saben los que han tenido, lo que pasa que al año de emitir un voto negativo va desapareciendo, le he comprado 2 0 3 veces, ya digo poca cosa y siempre medallas de cobre, que al fin y al cabo no me iba arruinar, y en su pagina web particular porque si comparas el precio de Ebay con esta hay bastante diferencia y las que le he comprado ha sido porque no las encontraba en otras paginas, pero esto que comentas sobre estos impresentables es bueno que se sepa, asi habra menos incautos como yo que si lo hubiera sabido, jamas les hubiera comprado.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 12:53 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> tu dices que figura como entregado, pero por lo que estoy viendo en el link de Deutsche post, no indica que haya sido entregadoal destinatario, sino entregado a la oficina de origen y por tanto esta en transito.
> 
> Esto es solo una demora, tendras que esperar un poco mas y vigilar que no se pase el plazo para reclamar.
> 
> Te toca esperar



No, en transito no me consta, me consta en la pagina de Deutsche post la entrega de un paquete-sobre-bulto o lo que sea el pasado dia 24 de Febrero en sus dependencia, pero en transito no, no existe tampoco ninguna anotacion de salidad hacia el pais de destino ni nada

E-PostProdukteShopMenü

Suche
Search
SENDUNGSVERFOLGUNG
EinzelabfrageGeschäftskundenNachforschung InternationalAnmelden
Ergebnis:

Sendungsnummer	Status der Sendung	Weitere Bearbeitungsschritte
RB628812734DE	Die Sendung wurde am 24.02.2017 eingeliefert.	
Nachforschungsauftrag erteilen
Global Mail Observer


----------



## rolache (21 Abr 2017)

Al hilo del tema de la proteccion de Paypal, deciros que existe una "proteccion" al comprador en caso de que Paypal no te devuelva la pasta. La cuestion es hacerse una cuenta Paypal y ser usuario regular, a las pocas compras Paypal te cobra en la cuenta bancaria no en tu tarjeta y entonces se vuelve una domiciliacion, que como todos sabemos se puede devolver hasta dos meses despues de realizarse, es un poco trapala, pero al menos no te estafa el vendedor y luego Paypal. Saludos...


----------



## euriborfree (21 Abr 2017)

rolache dijo:


> Al hilo del tema de la proteccion de Paypal, deciros que existe una "proteccion" al comprador en caso de que Paypal no te devuelva la pasta. La cuestion es hacerse una cuenta Paypal y ser usuario regular, a las pocas compras Paypal te cobra en la cuenta bancaria no en tu tarjeta y entonces se vuelve una domiciliacion, que como todos sabemos se puede devolver hasta dos meses despues de realizarse, es un poco trapala, pero al menos no te estafa el vendedor y luego Paypal. Saludos...



eso si, despidete de volver a usar paypal de por vida


----------



## Don Redondón (22 Abr 2017)

reclama el justificante de envio al vendedor para ir a correos a reclamar, que te entreguen prueba documental de la recepción. 
No vale solo con el estado en la web.


----------



## asqueado (22 Abr 2017)

okabum dijo:


> reclama el justificante de envio al vendedor para ir a correos a reclamar, que te entreguen prueba documental de la recepción.
> No vale solo con el estado en la web.



Aqui el unico que puede reclamar es el vendedor desde alemania de dicho envio, a mi no me sirve para nada el justificante y quien va a recibir una compensacion es el vendedor.

Esta mañana dando un paseo, me ha acercado por la oficina postal de mi zona y no perdia nada por preguntar por el mismo. el funcionario que me ha atendido me ha dicho que dicho envio no ha entrado en España, y que me ponga en contacto con el remitente y reclame alli. Le he contestado ironicamente con la iglesia hemos tropezado, estos seres de la luz se creen muy superiores:XX::XX:, el hombre se ha quedado desconcertado


----------



## gurrumino (22 Abr 2017)

Algún listillo se ha llevado tus monedas creyendo que eran de joro o plata, sea español o alemán disfruta imaginando el careto que se le ha quedado al hdp.


----------



## asqueado (23 Abr 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Algún listillo se ha llevado tus monedas creyendo que eran de joro o plata, sea español o alemán disfruta imaginando el careto que se le ha quedado al hdp.




:XX::XX::XX::XX: pues si la cara de :8::8::8: me hubiera gustado verla

.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: pues si la cara de :8::8::8: me hubiera gustado verla
> 
> .



Solo he tenido un trato con este hombre alemán y con piezas de cobre también, pero por la tardanza y dejadéz que gasta, unida a la experiencia que has contado, no pienso hacer otro trato, eso sí, es pesao como una losa el tipo, cada mes me envía al correo nuevas novedades:S.


----------



## Grecorio (25 Abr 2017)

Siento mucho lo que te ha pasado Asqueado. 
Yo el 14 de marzo de 2015 en mi primer post en este foro ya indique los problemas que tuve con los cap..los de aurinum. La pena es que no fabricamos una lista negra para evitar que el resto de compañeros se vean perjudicados por estos caraduras.


----------



## asqueado (26 Abr 2017)

Grecorio dijo:


> Siento mucho lo que te ha pasado Asqueado.
> Yo el 14 de marzo de 2015 en mi primer post en este foro ya indique los problemas que tuve con los cap..los de aurinum. La pena es que no fabricamos una lista negra para evitar que el resto de compañeros se vean perjudicados por estos caraduras.



Gracias igualmente por la estafa que te hizo a ti tambien Aurinum.de
He buscado el primer post que pusistes en esta pagina web

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/417952-pagar-aurinum-de.html

y he visto como muchos foreros tambien habian tenido muchos problemas con dicha casa. Hace tiempo que se deberia haber creado un hilo expecifico fijo y con chincheta, sobre estafas de vendedores y casas de venta de metales, y asi muchas personas nos hubieramos ahorrado de perder el dinero, y en caso de comprarles atenernos a las consecuencias ::
Hoy hace 70 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los 
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE ::::::


----------



## asqueado (28 Abr 2017)

Hoy hace 72 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los 
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE ::::::::::


----------



## Pelo (28 Abr 2017)

Mi experiencia con ese vendedor tampoco es muy buena. Compre onzas de plata por valor de 200 euros y tardaron en llegar más de dos meses.
Al final llegaron bien y cuando ya las tenía en casa me llego un correo diciendo que el pedido había salido. Llegue a pensar que me lo iban a mandar dos veces pero no....
El caso es que iba a hacer un nuevo pedido pero en vista de lo visto como que paso....no conozco ninguna otra casa que hagan envíos similares, al final tendré que comprarlas en tienda física aunque salgan más caras.


----------



## coque42 (28 Abr 2017)

Yo tengo pendiente una compra por valor de 350 euros. De momento todo bien. El tracking number de DHL dice que está ya en España y de camino a la oficina de reparto.


----------



## asqueado (3 May 2017)

*Hoy hace 77 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los 
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE*


----------



## Gekko_ (4 May 2017)

Bueno, yo ya tuve mi experiencia con paypal hace tiempo. 

Compre un artículo en Italia, unos 50 euros, envío certificado. Pagué con paypal porque supuestamente te cubre ante perdida o extravío. El vendedor me mandó el número de seguimiento. El artículo no llegaba (un mes y pico llevaba sin venir y no cambiaba el estado) así que me puse en contacto con correos. Me dijeron que el último dato es que estaba en la sede de Milán, donde mandan internacional.

Como no llega y el vendedor me dice que me daba los 30 euros de correos, acabo abriendo disputa en paypal. El vendedor alega que lo ha envíado, pasa el número de seguimiento y paypal cierra la discusión y me dice que me joda. Lo de que te cubre en caso de perdida o extravío es una mentira como una catedral de grande. Me cago en sus muertos por su publicidad engañosa y decido no volver a usar paypal.

El vendedor me dió 30 pavos de correos 3 meses después.


----------



## conde84 (4 May 2017)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya tuve mi experiencia con paypal hace tiempo.
> 
> Compre un artículo en Italia, unos 50 euros, envío certificado. Pagué con paypal porque supuestamente te cubre ante perdida o extravío. El vendedor me mandó el número de seguimiento. El artículo no llegaba (un mes y pico llevaba sin venir y no cambiaba el estado) así que me puse en contacto con correos. Me dijeron que el último dato es que estaba en la sede de Milán, donde mandan internacional.
> 
> ...



¿Por casualidad no seria un vendedor con miles de votos?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2017)

No he seguido este hilo y me acabo de leer el primer post de mi amigo asqueado... Bien, mi experiencia personal con este vendedor fue buena durante un tiempo, pero deje de comprarle cuando la última compra fue un auténtico "calvario" hasta que la recibí... Y, por consiguiente, yo desaconsejo totalmente comprar en esa tienda y que, además, tiene una pésima comunicación cuando las cosas van "mal"...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (5 May 2017)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya tuve mi experiencia con paypal hace tiempo.
> 
> Compre un artículo en Italia, unos 50 euros, envío certificado. Pagué con paypal porque supuestamente te cubre ante perdida o extravío. El vendedor me mandó el número de seguimiento. El artículo no llegaba (un mes y pico llevaba sin venir y no cambiaba el estado) así que me puse en contacto con correos. Me dijeron que el último dato es que estaba en la sede de Milán, donde mandan internacional.
> 
> ...



Te paso lo que me ha ocurrido a mi con Paypal, que le dio la razon al vendedor por el simple hecho de darle el numero del envio, al menos a ti te devolvio 30 euros que es lo que paga aqui y alli en Italia correos por los envios certificados, pero es que Aurinum.de no ha hecho ni eso.
Yo tambien he dejado de usar paypal, algunos creen que esto no le pueden pasar a ellos y estan muy equivocados. Cuando paypal cerro el caso al dia siguiente me enviaron un correo para que opinara sobre que me habia parecido el proceso y su ayuda en el mismo.:XX::XX::XX: le dije de todo menos bonito, con sus engaños y mentiras de lo que dicen y con esas comisiones de robo al vendedor y de cambio de divisa y ademas le comente que iba a seguir comprando lo que me diera la gana, pero no usando paypal, porque que diferencia habia entre realizarle una transferencia al vendedor y su sistema de pago, pues ninguna.
Actualmente cuando me interesa algo lo veo en ebay o en otras paginas, me pongo en contacto con el vendedor y le digo si me puede vender el articulo particularmente asi se ahora las comisiones de Ebay y paypal, oye he comprobado una rapidez en contestarme y encantado de hacerlo, ademas ellos mismos me han dicho de que mucha gente ya pasan de todo esto de ebay y paypal.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 22:33 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> No he seguido este hilo y me acabo de leer el primer post de mi amigo asqueado... Bien, mi experiencia personal con este vendedor fue buena durante un tiempo, pero deje de comprarle cuando la última compra fue un auténtico "calvario" hasta que la recibí... Y, por consiguiente, yo desaconsejo totalmente comprar en esa tienda y que, además, tiene una pésima comunicación cuando las cosas van "mal"...
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo Fernando pesima comunicacion es una cosa y nula es otra::::
Necho(Andres) me aconsejo solicitarle unos datos para hacer tambien el las gestiones alli, ni se ha dignado en contestarme o decirme nada sobre los mismos, me da asco y repugnancia esos individuos que se creen prepotentes, pero bueno torres mas altas han caido.
Lo que si voy a seguir subiendo con frecuencia el hilo para recuerdo y que todo el mundo lo tenga pendiente, si luego quieren comprarle a este ESTAFADOR, alla èl.
Lo que si seria interesante es todos aquellos que han tenido problemas con vendedores impresentables al menos informar de ellos con el objeto de no caer tambien en una posible estafa.
un abrazo amigo


----------



## coque42 (6 May 2017)

Cuando se trata de compras de algo más de dinero el vendedor parece serio. Me han llegado 15 pandas de plata en perfecto estado, aunque se me han quitado las ganas de repetir después de lo que decís.


----------



## asqueado (6 May 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Cuando se trata de compras de algo más de dinero el vendedor parece serio..



Perdona coque42 pero esto que comentas para mi no tiene ningun sentido, o sea que dices que hay que comprarle una cantidad importante de dinero para que te llegue la mercancia :8:.
Mira hay que ser formal para lo mucho y lo poco y para las duras y las maduras.
He investigado algo en la red con relacion a esta casa de venta de metales, y me he sorprendido de la cantidad de gente en la que ha tenido problemas con la misma. 8: cada uno puede comprar donde le de la gana, pero luego vienen las sorpresas.- ::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2017)

Hola, coque42: Mí última compra fue bastante más considerable de la que tú citas y, la verdad, es que se me quitaron las ganas de repetir. Además, teniendo a necho por Alemania yo ya he dejado de "complicarme" la vida... entre otras cosas porque ya me surte del Premium que me interesa y Euro arriba o abajo NO es algo que yo me mire mucho por una simple cuestión de tranquilidad. Y para la Plata Bullion o de menor ley ya sé dónde abastecerme y tampoco tengo que ir muy lejos.

Saludos.


----------



## Visrul (6 May 2017)

Asqueado, le paso el correo del dueño o gerente de la empresa: buchloh@aurinum.de

Su nombre es Andre Buchloh. Le recomiendo que si quiere contactar con el lo haga como si fuese la primera vez. O sea, explicando todo desde el principio e, inicialmente, "de buenas maneras".

Por mi experiencia no suelen llegarle éste tipo de incidencias, pero cuando le llegan se "agilizan" considerablemente, o por lo menos hace unos años era así.

En info@aurinum.de pasan como de una mierda pinchada en un palo... ::

Yo cuando le tuve que escribir en el asunto puse "ATT Herr Buchloh. Auftragsnummer:" y luego pones tu número de pedido.

Tarda dos tres días en contestar (días laborales)

A ver si hay suerte


----------



## carlosjpc (6 May 2017)

Hoy hace 80 dias que no tiene ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE :tra gatochos::tragato chos:


----------



## asqueado (7 May 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, coque42: Mí última compra fue bastante más considerable de la que tú citas y, la verdad, es que se me quitaron las ganas de repetir. Además, teniendo a necho por Alemania yo ya he dejado de "complicarme" la vida... entre otras cosas porque ya me surte del Premium que me interesa y Euro arriba o abajo NO es algo que yo me mire mucho por una simple cuestión de tranquilidad. Y para la Plata Bullion o de menor ley ya sé dónde abastecerme y tampoco tengo que ir muy lejos.
> 
> Saludos.



Mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando verdad amigo Fernando, yo tambien soy cliente de necho desde que empezo a entrar a este foro y nunca he tenido problemas, puede que quizas alguien lo halla tenido, que lo desconozco, antes y ahora la compra de plata en Alemania es mas barata que aqui, pero cuando quiero comprar alguna moneda o medalla siempre me dirijo y le pregunto y si no me la puede proporcionar èl, me da enlace donde hacerlo, la rapidez es magnifica, mi ultimo envio


Número de envío: RE716288615DE
Fechas	Estados
25/04/2017	Admitido
27/04/2017	Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen
29/04/2017	Llegada a la Oficina Internacional de destino
29/04/2017	Salida de envío de oficina de cambio destino
03/05/2017	En proceso de entrega
03/05/2017	Entregado




---------- Post added 06-may-2017 at 22:54 ----------




Visrul dijo:


> Asqueado, le paso el correo del dueño o gerente de la empresa: buchloh@aurinum.de
> 
> Su nombre es Andre Buchloh. Le recomiendo que si quiere contactar con el lo haga como si fuese la primera vez. O sea, explicando todo desde el principio e, inicialmente, "de buenas maneras".
> 
> ...



Gracias *Visrul* por la informacion, pero no es la primera vez que me pongo en contacto con este Sr., de las 3 o 4 veces que le he comprado, siempre medallas de cobre y por un importe ridiculo que no llegaban a los 30 euros, entre los 7 y 10 dias me ponia en contacto con el para solicitarle el numero del envio, a veces me daba un numero que aun no habia sido entregado el paquete en correos, si no pasados unos dias de la fecha que me habia dicho, en mi opinion un gran trapala.
Los envios llegaban casi 40 dias de haberlos enviados y en esta ocasion al ver que la ultima compra no me llegaba, se lo comunique a su correo y me contesto, diciendome que con el unico pais que tenia problemas de entrega era con España y bla bla bla bla. Le conteste diciendole que yo no metia la mano en el fuego de como trabajaba correos de España, pero que el paquete no habia salido de Alemania, que en todos los sitios cuecen habas, ademas le indique que su forma de envios dejaba mucho que desear, e incluso era mas caro que con otros vendedores, porque la nomenclatura del envio era diferente, tuvimos varios cruces de correos, siempre en ingles, y ya ultimamente ni me contestaba.
Siempre tengo la esperanza :XX::XX::XX: de que reciba un sobre por navidad :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 06-may-2017 at 22:56 ----------




carlosjpc dijo:


> Hoy hace 80 dias que no tiene ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
> ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE :tra gatochos::tragato chos:



Gracias *carlosjpc* por recordarlo y subir el hilo


----------



## coque42 (7 May 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Perdona coque42 pero esto que comentas para mi no tiene ningun sentido, o sea que dices que hay que comprarle una cantidad importante de dinero para que te llegue la mercancia :8:.
> Mira hay que ser formal para lo mucho y lo poco y para las duras y las maduras.
> He investigado algo en la red con relacion a esta casa de venta de metales, y me he sorprendido de la cantidad de gente en la que ha tenido problemas con la misma. 8: cada uno puede comprar donde le de la gana, pero luego vienen las sorpresas.- ::



Cuando una compra cuesta mas además de que la empresa de mensajería es mejor si el importe supera los 400 euros se considera delito de estafa mayor, si es inferior a esa cantidad se limpian el culo con la denuncia (eso los estafadores lo saben)


----------



## asqueado (8 May 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Cuando una compra cuesta mas además de que la empresa de mensajería es mejor si el importe supera los 400 euros se considera delito de estafa mayor, si es inferior a esa cantidad se limpian el culo con la denuncia (eso los estafadores lo saben)



Como norma general los vendedores te envian las compras por correos, a no ser que tu pidas el envio por agencia de transporte que tiene un seguro fijo que te cobra por cualquier cosa que se envie y que tanto correos como la agencia en caso de perdida te dan 2 duros. Otra cosa es que tanto por correos como por agencia se asegure el valor total de lo que se envia pero eso subiria bastante.
Y sea la compra que sea a cualquier vendedor como tenga el justificante del envio no le puedes acusar absolutamente de nada y no tiene ninguna responsabilidad, ahora bien si el vendedor es honesto y formal se hara cargo por el total del envio. Lo de paypal es de risa porque te engañan diciendo que si no recibes la mercancia te devuelve el importe:XX::XX::XX: y como el vendedor le dio el numero del envio, pues caso cerrado, con la particularidad de que cuando èl reclame a correos aleman va a cobrar el doble por la compra.::::


----------



## Gekko_ (8 May 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> ¿Por casualidad no seria un vendedor con miles de votos?



Hola, no. Tiene cerca de 1000 votos. Eran unas monedas del Vaticano la compra. 



asqueado dijo:


> Te paso lo que me ha ocurrido a mi con Paypal, que le dio la razon al vendedor por el simple hecho de darle el numero del envio, al menos a ti te devolvio 30 euros que es lo que paga aqui y alli en Italia correos por los envios certificados, pero es que Aurinum.de no ha hecho ni eso.
> Yo tambien he dejado de usar paypal, algunos creen que esto no le pueden pasar a ellos y estan muy equivocados. Cuando paypal cerro el caso al dia siguiente me enviaron un correo para que opinara sobre que me habia parecido el proceso y su ayuda en el mismo.:XX::XX::XX: le dije de todo menos bonito, con sus engaños y mentiras de lo que dicen y con esas comisiones de robo al vendedor y de cambio de divisa y ademas le comente que iba a seguir comprando lo que me diera la gana, pero no usando paypal, porque que diferencia habia entre realizarle una transferencia al vendedor y su sistema de pago, pues ninguna.
> Actualmente cuando me interesa algo lo veo en ebay o en otras paginas, me pongo en contacto con el vendedor y le digo si me puede vender el articulo particularmente asi se ahora las comisiones de Ebay y paypal, oye he comprobado una rapidez en contestarme y encantado de hacerlo, ademas ellos mismos me han dicho de que mucha gente ya pasan de todo esto de ebay y paypal.



Lo he comentado porque cuando te he leído me he sentido identificado. Yo ya no compro por paypal y ya no admito paypal en los artículos que vendo por ebay, salvo hace un par de meses que una persona que me compró algo me insistió en pagar por paypal y acepté hacerlo mediante "donación de dinero a amigo".

Lo comentaba para complementar tu caso, por si le sirve a alguien para que sepa que paypal es una estafa, que miente sobre las supuestas garantías que ofrece, que son mentira.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (8 May 2017)

Joder, pues haz un chargeback con el banco / tarjeta y punto pelota. Asegúrate de poder demostrar que no te llegó el envio y ya está.


----------



## asqueado (8 May 2017)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Hola, no. Tiene cerca de 1000 votos. Eran unas monedas del Vaticano la compra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo, eso es lo que teniamos que publicar con los problemas que tengamos con los vendedores, al menos esta uno avisado de lo que se puede encontrar,pues yo desde entonces tampoco pago por paypal, ya lo hago a traves de transferencia, asi los jodo a ellos y beneficio al vendedor, al igual que estoy haciendo en ebay, que me pongo en contacto con el vendedor por si me lo quiere vender particularmente, y ellos encantandos, son unos piratas los de ebay con las comisiiones que ponen y que las pagamos el que compramos. ::

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 14:24 ----------




POWERPOINT2000 dijo:


> Joder, pues haz un chargeback con el banco / tarjeta y punto pelota. Asegúrate de poder demostrar que no te llegó el envio y ya está.



Gracias, voy hacer gestiones en el banco, a ver lo que me dicen.


----------



## asqueado (10 May 2017)

POWERPOINT2000 dijo:


> Joder, pues haz un chargeback con el banco / tarjeta y punto pelota. Asegúrate de poder demostrar que no te llegó el envio y ya está.




Bueno pues acabo de llegar del banco y he presentado un formulario de cargos indebidos, o sea un* chargeback*, cosa que desconocia.
He presentado todo por duplicado,para que me sellaran una copia una serie de documentos que me solicitan como un formulario cumplimentado, donde consta la tarjeta afectada, nombre del titular, fecha de compra, comercio, importe y exlicacion de lo ocurrido.
Me han dicho que ya se pondran en contacto conmigo con el resultado, espero que sea bueno 
Gracias *POWERPOINT2000 *por tu informacion


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (10 May 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno pues acabo de llegar del banco y he presentado un formulario de cargos indebidos, o sea un* chargeback*, cosa que desconocia.
> He presentado todo por duplicado,para que me sellaran una copia una serie de documentos que me solicitan como un formulario cumplimentado, donde consta la tarjeta afectada, nombre del titular, fecha de compra, comercio, importe y exlicacion de lo ocurrido.
> Me han dicho que ya se pondran en contacto conmigo con el resultado, espero que sea bueno
> Gracias *POWERPOINT2000 *por tu informacion




Es muy difícil que lo pierdas. PayPal retendrá la pasta al vendedor solicitándole toda la info posible en un plazo de un par de días para poder presentar los datos a la emisora de la tarjeta, que normalmente siempre da la razón al titular de la tarjeta que para eso es el que pone la pasta. Además, luego PayPal le quita otros 25 euros al vendedor por las molestias y gastos ocasionados.


----------



## Angelillo23 (12 May 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Pues ojo, que yo también he tenido problemas con el, eh!
> 
> Había comprado en numerosas ocasiones sin problemas, pero hice un pedido mas o menos a primeros de marzo y todo problemas:
> 
> ...



Bueno, después de casi dos meses intentando ponerme en contacto con el (y él pasando de mi) ayer me puse muy de malas en un correo y al dia siguiente tenia por fin una devolucion en paypal de mi dinero.

Lo dicho, ni un duro mas a este señor, por lo menos de mi parte. 
Espero que mi caso sirva de aviso.

Saludos


----------



## silverwindow (12 May 2017)

Cuidado con Paypal.
Sempre se pone al lado del grande.

Espero amazon-pay como agua de mayo.


----------



## asqueado (15 May 2017)

*Hoy hace 90 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL* ::


----------



## asqueado (23 May 2017)

Hoy hace 97 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL ::


----------



## asqueado (26 May 2017)

*Hoy hace 100 dias que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*


----------



## asqueado (4 Jun 2017)

Hoy hace *109 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
::::


----------



## asqueado (15 Jun 2017)

Hoy hace *120 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
::::


----------



## coque42 (15 Jun 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Hoy hace *120 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
> *ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
> ::::



Año 2056

Hoy hace *14235 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
::::


----------



## asqueado (16 Jun 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> Año 2056
> 
> Hoy hace *14235 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
> *ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
> ::::




Parece que le molestase la subida de este hilo como recordatorio de lo que le puede pasar a otras personas, no se moleste en subirlo usted, periodicamente lo hare mientras me lo permitan a no ser que me baneen o pase al otro barrio, ademas ese año que ha puesto me viene bastante mal cae par y no me gusta.
Hoy hace *121 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
::::


----------



## coque42 (16 Jun 2017)

asqueado dijo:


> Parece que le molestase la subida de este hilo como recordatorio de lo que le puede pasar a otras personas, no se moleste en subirlo usted, periodicamente lo hare mientras me lo permitan a no ser que me baneen o pase al otro barrio, ademas ese año que ha puesto me viene bastante mal cae par y no me gusta.
> Hoy hace *121 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
> *ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*
> ::::



No, no me molesta, pero si ya han pasado 4 meses es improbable que te lo devuelvan.
De todos modos podemos pasarle el hilo al dueño para ver si puede hacer algo.
Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (16 Jun 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> No, no me molesta, pero si ya han pasado 4 meses es improbable que te lo devuelvan.
> De todos modos podemos pasarle el hilo al dueño para ver si puede hacer algo.
> Un saludo



Pues aun mantengo alguna esperanza, el mes pasado hice gestiones en el banco, presentando escrito y reclamando dicha devolucion, segun me comento un forero en este hilo, ya me dijo la empleada bancaria que me pasara sobre final de este mes para ver resultado, en fin que aun cuando me devuelvan lo que es mio y que hasta el momento me han robado, este hilo seguiraaaaaaaa en activo al menos quizas salve de alguna estafa a alguna persona.
He leido mucho en la red desde entonces sobre ambas organizaciones mafiosas y da mucho miedo pensar en las manos que estamos en muchas ocasiones, conmigo que se sienten porque de mi se van a cansar estos hijos de puta. ::
saludos


----------



## asqueado (21 Jun 2017)

Ayer se me ocurrio ponerle un correo al Sr. Andrè Buchloh y le dije textualmente

*Today I made the purchase for 120 days
Nº 13754 with delivery number RB628812734DE and that I have neither money nor articles, many thanks Aurinum*

no pensaba que me contestara como los que le he mandado anteriormente, pero cual fue la sorpresa, que recibi correo del mismo y me dice:

* you know that we sent the copper rounds and that they lost at Spanish post.

Until today w ehave no answer from german post, german post told us they wait for the
Answer from Spanish post.
#
Terrible. 

Sorry but German Post and Spanish Post not in my hands, but we do our best


Mit freundlichen Grüßen/ with best regards/ Meilleures salutations / و تفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية,

André Buchloh



Aurinum – André Buchloh
Münzen & Edelmetalle
Enkweg 8
44339 Dortmund

Tel: +49 / 231 / 728 06 44
Fax: +49 / 231 / 728 06 66

E-Mail: buchloh@aurinum.de
Internet: Aurinum Online Münzenhandel

Erfüllungsort und Gerichtsstand: Dortmund
Inhaber: André Buchloh

Es gelten unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
Es gilt der Eigentumsvorbehalt bis zur kompletten Bezahlung aller Forderungen.*


Este individuo se hace el tonto o es gili, vamos que despues de 4 meses que no he recibido la mercancia, todavia se hace el ingenuo, lo que tenia que haber hecho es ingresarme el importe del dinero, pero en fin sigo con la lucha.
Hoy me he llegado al Banco para informarme como iba el asunto de la reclamacion y las cosas de palacio van despacio, han quedado de que me llamaria con el resultado


Hoy hace *126 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*


:fiufiu:


----------



## asqueado (29 Jun 2017)

Hoy hace *134 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*


----------



## asqueado (6 Jul 2017)

*Hoy he recibido un correo de Paypal, en el cual me dice*



Estimado(a) XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Se nos ha comunicado recientemente que ha iniciado una devolución de cargo a través del emisor de la tarjeta de crédito porque Se ha iniciado la devolución de cargo porque usted no ha recibido el artículo o servicio.

Los datos del caso son los siguientes:

Nombre del vendedor: Aurinum - Andre Buchloh
Correo electrónico del vendedor: info@aurinum.de
Id. de transacción del vendedor: 1M844427CL25xxxxxxxx
Id. de su transacción: 62Y35112Lxxxxxxxxxx
Fecha de la transacción: 16 de febrero de 2017
Importe de la transacción: -28,41 EUR
Importe impugnado: 28,41 EUR
Estamos trabajando con el emisor de su tarjeta para resolver esta devolución de cargo. Si reconoce esta transacción y la considera válida, informe de ello al emisor de su tarjeta y notifíquenoslo en el Centro de resoluciones.

Para obtener más información sobre PayPal y pagar con seguridad, haga clic en Centro de seguridad en la parte inferior de cualquier página de PayPal.

Atentamente,
PayPal

:8::8::8:::::::

Ni le he contestado a estos *ESTAFADORES*, me he metido en mi cuenta y observo que en el centro de resoluciones, han abierto el caso y estan esperando la respuesta del vendedor :8::8:
pero que esperan estos subnormales que le diga el vendedor que el envio el paquete con el numero de envio tal, y me temo mucho que otra vez estos *ESTAFADORES* le comuniquen a la entidad bancaria que no procede porque el vendedor lo ha enviado y si no al tiempo.

Hoy hace *141 dias* que no tengo ni dinero, ni articulos, gracias a los
*ESTAFADORES DE AURINUM.DE y de PAYPAL*


::::::


----------



## Benemerito (6 Ago 2018)

¿Como ha terminado la cosa?

¿Lo has podido solucionar?


----------



## PocoTú (8 Ago 2018)

Ha dejado de contar, y solo puede ser por una de entre dos razones.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Ago 2018)

PayPal son unos estafadores HIJOS DE PUTA pero siempre sale algún GILIPOLLAS a decir que no, que es seguro y te devuelven el dinero . Yo fui estafado por PayPal NO POR EL VENDEDOR, quien incumple es PayPal ya que cierra las disputas sin atender a razones. En mi caso fue poca cosa y el dinero perdido lo di por bien empleado, los 35 euros mejor gastado en mi vida ya que me sirvieron para detectar a esos ESTAFADORES HIJOS DE PUTA DE PAYPAL. Compro muchísimo por internet y ellos se lo pierden. Fijaros hasta qué punto les he cogido asco que hace un año tenia un Toyota pedido, me enteré que para comprar aplicaciones en la tienda de Toyota para el sistema multimedia navegador es imprescindible tener PayPal , CANCELE EL PEDIDO , les exigí a Toyota por escrito un medio de pago alternativo durante toda la vida útil del coche o la cancelación , me intentaron convencer y engañar desde atención al cliente pero cuando les mandé un burofax cedieron y me devolvieron la paga y señal.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## asqueado (8 Ago 2018)

Benemerito dijo:


> ¿Como ha terminado la cosa?
> 
> ¿Lo has podido solucionar?



La cosa termino bien, como explique presente en el Banco unos documentos que un forero me indico en este hilo y aun cuando las cosas de palacio van despacio, la entidad bancaria me devolvio hasta el ultimo centimo, sin problemas Por supuesto nunca mas le compre al puto aleman de mierda, porque el hijo de puta no fue legal y eso que era poco dinero, pero era mio. A paypal les dije tambien::, como le entran muchos dineros a cuenta de los vendedores y cierra disputas sin atender razones, o sea que por el simple hecho de que el vendedor de un numero de envio, ya esta libre de culpa y si el comprador no lo recibe pues que se joda, que pierda dinero y articulo, putos estafadores.

Ahora estoy liado con el puto Amazon, otros ESTAFADORES.
Te retienen durante unos dias el cobro de 1 euro y a veces en muchas ocasiones te cobran dos veces la compra, entre 7 y 10 dias, que luego son mas.
He comprado 3 o 4 veces, desde que estoy de alta con ellos, y en cuanto que me devuelvan la retencion que me descontaron los mando A TOMAR PORCULO, y me doy de baja, ademas compruebo que los precios no son nada baratos y en el segunda compra devolvi el articulo, no se como pueden enviar con esa calidad 
Hoy ha sido el tercer encontronazo por via de atencion al cliente chateando con el de turno y le he dicho:

Aquí tienes la copia de la transcripción del chat que pediste:

Pregunta inicial: Que digo yo, que cuando me van a devolver el euro que me habeis quitado o retenido de mi tarjeta, hoy hace 10 dias de ello. Con eso del rollito de que teneis que comprobar lo de la tarjeta y demas son cuentos chinos, porque esta bien que lo de comprobar la primera vez, pero ya cuando se compra las siguientes veces no lo veo logico, lo que ocurre que a todos los que compran se le retiene o se le cobra el doble como he leido por la red es un montante importante que maneja la empresa con los dineros de los demas.
He estado en el banco y eso no es cierto que ellos lo retienen, en cuanto hice la pregunta la empleada salto si se trataba de Almazon, y es que ya os conocen con echar la culpa a otros por los clientes que van a pedir explicaciones. Ya no es por el importe del euro, si no el hecho, que ganas tengo que me devuelvan lo que es mio, para darme de baja de esa web, las compras que tenia que hacer en la misma, ya la tengo hechas, estoy cansado de realizar compras en Aliexpres, Ebay, Todocolecion, Delcampe, etc. etc. con la tarjeta y jamas me han retenido absolutamente nada


Todas estas empresas juegan con los dineros de los demas, esta gentuza me recuerda cuando timonfonica me remitia la factura, oye siempre se equivocaban entre 15 y 20 euros, pero todos los meses, tenia que llamar a atencion al cliente, cuando recibia la misma y entre musiquita y pasar de uno a otro me tiraba mas de media hora, el panchito que se ponia, aparte de querer convencerme que estaba bien y ofrecerme mierdas, le decia que me pasara con su superior, y asi un mes detras de otro, hasta que me di de baja con tanta subida. A primeros de mes me descontaban por el banco dicho importe y a los 3 o 4 dias recibia la factura. Pues bien les dije que me dieran de baja para domiciliar el recibo que ya le daria la nueva cuenta bancaria. Me decian que me iban a realizar un abono por dicha diferencia y claro si a muchos le descuentas entre 15 o 20 euros por unos 10 dias que tardaba en recibirlo, pues eso es muchisimo dinero que juegan con lo que no es suyo.
Ohhhh sorpresa a partir de entonces ya no venia equivocada la factura, milagro, y ademas me daban hasta el dia 20 de dicho mes para pagar la misma, o sea que si pagas por domiciliacion bancaria te lo descuentan a primero de mes y si no la tienes, tienes hasta el dia 20 para pagar, que sirvenguezas, hasta que los mande a tomar viento, ahora pago la mitad de lo que pagaba con ellos y de 5 pase a 50 megas y estoy encantado.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 21:15 ----------




Talosgüevos dijo:


> PayPal son unos estafadores HIJOS DE PUTA pero siempre sale algún GILIPOLLAS a decir que no, que es seguro y te devuelven el dinero . Yo fui estafado por PayPal NO POR EL VENDEDOR, quien incumple es PayPal ya que cierra las disputas sin atender a razones. En mi caso fue poca cosa y el dinero perdido lo di por bien empleado, los 35 euros mejor gastado en mi vida ya que me sirvieron para detectar a esos ESTAFADORES HIJOS DE PUTA DE PAYPAL. Compro muchísimo por internet y ellos se lo pierden. Fijaros hasta qué punto les he cogido asco que hace un año tenia un Toyota pedido, me enteré que para comprar aplicaciones en la tienda de Toyota para el sistema multimedia navegador es imprescindible tener PayPal , CANCELE EL PEDIDO , les exigí a Toyota por escrito un medio de pago alternativo durante toda la vida útil del coche o la cancelación , me intentaron convencer y engañar desde atención al cliente pero cuando les mandé un burofax cedieron y me devolvieron la paga y señal.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: cuanta razon tienes, seguro no hay nada mas que la muerte, a esos que lo dicen les deberia de tocar


----------



## ignacio_almuzara (9 Ago 2018)

Pues yo con Paypal he tenido mas de una experiencia, y he podido observar que lo que decís es cierto, pero dependiendo el país del vendedor. 

Si eres Español o Francés (me ha pasado con los 2), con dar el número de seguimiento no vale, tiene que estar entregado y que el código postal de destino coincida. Si se queda en tramite el envío y se pierde, al vendedor le quitan el dinero al momento y si no se entrega el vendedor gana y le devuelven el dinero. 

Ahora viene cuando compras en Alemania, si el vendedor alemán, facilita un código de seguimiento y este va al código postal de destino, el vendedor esta libre de devolver el dinero. 

Por lo que pude investigar, paypal en cada país tiene unas condiciones, supongo que lo que le aprieta el propio pais a este para dejarle operar en dicho país.. Debe ser que Alemania obliga a Paypal a proteger mas al vendedor cuando el ha enviado la mercancía. 

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (10 Ago 2018)

ignacio_almuzara dijo:


> Pues yo con Paypal he tenido mas de una experiencia, y he podido observar que lo que decís es cierto, pero dependiendo el país del vendedor.
> 
> Si eres Español o Francés (me ha pasado con los 2), con dar el número de seguimiento no vale, tiene que estar entregado y que el código postal de destino coincida. Si se queda en tramite el envío y se pierde, al vendedor le quitan el dinero al momento y si no se entrega el vendedor gana y le devuelven el dinero.
> 
> ...



No comprendo como puede haber esas discrepancias en devolver el dinero o no, depende del pais que venga, mi paquete no salio de Alemania y nunca llego a España, por lo tanto que manera de estafar a la gente, mientras tengas vendedores que no son responsables y consciente del problema, porque el sabia por la pagina web de correos aleman de que no habia salido de su pais, pero claro, da el numero del envio a paypal, se lava las manos y luego va a correos a reclamar el importe del paquete, y Paypal lo apoyo y le dio la razon a el.
Bueno hoy ya me he dado de baja de Amazon, he recibido el importe que me cobro o retuvo de mas y le he dicho adios, que engañen a otros, estos son otros espabilados, a veces cobran el doble de lo que compras y le echan la culpa al banco, mientras se estan manejando con muchos dineros de los demas.


----------

